# Dreadfleet - A journey onto the high seas



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

YAY Dreadfleet's here :yahoo: Yep got my copy of dreadfleet when i came home last night, i missed out on space hulk so i didn't want to miss out on this one too. even better, my girlfriend went halves on it with me cos she wants to paint them too ^^ perfect. And so starts this log, here i'm gonna keep track of us painting all the ships and scenery in the box and i may even tell you guys how our first battle goes (assuming she doesn't beat me that is lol, i kid, she's probably gonna be better at it than me anyway).

So pictures for you all before i bore you to death;

The box in all it's piratey glory ^^ this thing is absolutely gorgeous, the artwork in this box set is outstanding;









The Scenery Sprue, this thing is huge, the size of the entire box and the biggest piece on it is easily taller than a jump pack marine;









The 5 ship sprues, some pieces are missing from them as i got so excited i built like 5 of the ships last night with the girlfriend;









The first 5 of the fleet, so far we've built the heldenhammer, the ghost ship one, the tomb king one, the elf one and the black kraken. The detail on the ships is outstanding;









My personal favorite so far, the heldenhammer. this ship just reminds me so much of real life galleons and such in shape and construction that i can't help but love it, and again the detail on the sails is amazing;









So there we have it, our progress in just one night seems to be more than i normally manage in a week. A quick overview of the box. The sprues are amazingly detailed with embossed sails and all the ships have tiny cannons and everything on them, the scenery too is of good quality. The only problem i've had is that there are no instructions included on paper all the ship instructions are printed on the box around the sides. this makes it hard to build more than one at a time as you switch constantly between sides. Oh and the mat you get, its HUGE easily the size of a single bed or summet. This thing won't even fit on my dining room table its that big. Anyway i hope to keep this log updated all the time as dreadfleet looks so promising at the minute.

Sorry for the bad photos by the way my camera is playing up for me lately. If you want to see anything from the box or anything in more detail please ask and i'll try and accomodate getting you the pictures.

Cheers Mels


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I really don't get this game? Is it a fantasy version of BFG? I don't see any comparison with Space Hulk. It's not 28mm or compatable with one of the mainstream games.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

it is basically BFG but a fantasy version involving pirates and magic and the like and it sounds pretty cool. Would rather like to give it a go!

I'm looking forward to seeing what you'll do with the models and how they will turn out! Not really seen any of the models apart from the gw ones!


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

jaysen said:


> I really don't get this game? Is it a fantasy version of BFG? I don't see any comparison with Space Hulk. It's not 28mm or compatable with one of the mainstream games.


If your wondering about when i said i missed out on spacehulk and wanna make sure to get this one, it was just that this is another of GW's "only while stocks last" box set games like space hulk was. I know this game isn't compatible with any of their other games like space hulk was but the game itself seems so much fun and rather interesting.



stuff said:


> it is basically BFG but a fantasy version involving pirates and magic and the like and it sounds pretty cool. Would rather like to give it a go!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you'll do with the models and how they will turn out! Not really seen any of the models apart from the gw ones!


From what the old-timers at my flgs said this is to them a remake of a game called manowar that they used to play years ago. I'm not sure on this as i've never played it but from my glances through the rulebook its seems a really fun game. It is essentially i think a fantasy version of BFG, you get fleets of ships, although each is a different race essentially not a fleet of all empire or all dwarves or the like. each one is a specific captain's pride n joy with its own rules and history. You then play out scenarios such as racing to gather treasure from the islands before the other team secures them.

I'm not sure yet wether or not i'm gonna follow the GW schemes for the colours or try and vary it up a little to make it more personal but i'll be sure to post up the efforts as soon as i have some to show.

Mels


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Interresting and different , i like it  Waiting to see the heldenhammer painted


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Good to see the models assembled, however I fear painting might be a bit difficult for you now particulary with the _Heldenhammer_, _Shadewraith_ and the _Seadrake_ as those have a lot of fine detail parts which will be near on impossible to get at with a brush, I am usually guilty of assemble first paint after myself but I resisted the temptation with Dreadfleet on the advice of the Manager at my local GW, particulary when he showed me the mess he had made of his _Heldenhammer, _let's just say it was not pretty and he is usually an excellent painter, he was forced to dismantle the sails from the hull and start over, luckily managed to prise them out of the hull without causing too much damage(repairable with new liquid Green Stuff), So I will be painting mine in parts before assembly.


----------

